# Mod Corporation Spain



## Rob Fisher (22/11/22)

The Hoko.E Organic with the matching Proros from Mod Corporation in Spain! Dicodes extreme v3 inside!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/22)

Size comparison with a Billet Box!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (22/11/22)

Marvelous @Rob Fisher 
what a beauty
cant believe how small it is
and the Boro faces the side - you can see the juice level easily !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/11/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Hoko.E Organic with the matching Proros from Mod Corporation in Spain! Dicodes extreme v3 inside!
> View attachment 266119
> View attachment 266120
> View attachment 266121
> ...


This is one unusual looking mod. I like it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slamphibian (23/11/22)

Wow this is a seriously impressive mod @Rob Fisher 

Form factor is incredible and the machining on the device looks world class. Congratulations, hope it brings you many incredible years!


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/22)

Slamphibian said:


> Wow this is a seriously impressive mod @Rob Fisher
> 
> Form factor is incredible and the machining on the device looks world class. Congratulations, hope it brings you many incredible years!



@Slamphibian it is really awesome! Way more impressive than I expected! So much so that I ordered a Mod from them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

